# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Φόρτιση μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου

## gemos

Μια ερώτηση αρχαρίου που με ταλαιπωρεί και θέλω βοήθεια:
Αν μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη στα 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται ένας φορτιστής που να δίνει ακριβώς 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), ώστε να μην χρειάζονται ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ελέγχου υπερφόρτισης. 
Και ένα δεύτερο: έχω ένα φορτιστή που σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα δίνει 12,5 volts (με προδιαγραφές για max 4 Α) και τον έχω μόνιμα συνδεμένο με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου. Θεωρητικά λοιπόν φορτίζει την μπαταρία περίπου μέχρι τα 12,5 volts. Περίπου τρεις φορές την ημέρα εφαρμόζω φορτίο, το οποίο απαιτεί περίπου 200 wh ημερησίως (περίπου 20 λεπτά την ημέρα η μπαταρία είναι αναγκασμένη να δίνει ρεύμα έντασης 50 Α). Τι προβλήματα πιστεύετε ότι θα έχω (αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα). Μήπως να αλλάξω τον φορτιστή με έναν άλλο που δίνει 13,8 Volts (με προδιαγραφές για max 12 Α) ή πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αγοράσω κύκλωμα-φορτιστή, που σταματάει αυτόματα την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας;
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## gemos

:Question:  καμία απάντηση :Question:  !!!?????!!!!
 :Confused1: 

 :Sad:

----------


## lynx

καλησπερα...

οπως εχω πει και σε παλιοτερο ποστ μου... ο admin δεν εχει φροντισει ακομα για συστημα αυτοματοιημενων απαντησεων!  :Rolleyes: 

σχετικα με την ερωτηση σου...

με max 4Α δεν φορτιζεις μπαταριες αυτοκινητου, απλα σκεψου γιατι τα alternator στα αυτοκινητα βγαζουν >60Α

----------


## Gant

> Περίπου τρεις φορές την ημέρα εφαρμόζω φορτίο, το οποίο απαιτεί περίπου 200 wh ημερησίως (περίπου 20 λεπτά την ημέρα η μπαταρία είναι αναγκασμένη να δίνει ρεύμα έντασης 50 Α). Τι προβλήματα πιστεύετε ότι θα έχω (αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα).



Οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου φορτίζονται με τάση το πολύ 13,8V. Με μικρότερη τάση διαρκεί η φόρτιση περισσότερο. Γιατί νομίζεις ότι θα έχεις προβλήματα;

----------


## xifis

> με max 4Α δεν φορτιζεις μπαταριες αυτοκινητου, απλα σκεψου γιατι τα alternator στα αυτοκινητα βγαζουν >60Α



δεν ξερω αν αυτο το λες επειδη ξερεις κατι παραπανω απο μενα,αλλα απο οσα ξερω οσο λιγοτερα τα αμπερ της φορτισης τοσο περισοτερο θα κρατησει η φορτιση.δηλαδη, για 50αρα μπαταρια με 5 αμπερ φορτιση λογικα 8α κανει 10 ωρες.

τα δυναμο στο αυτοκινητο δινουν απο 45-80 αμπερ μπορει κ παραπανω αναλογα το αμαξι,γιατι οταν η μηχανη δουλευει το δυναμο ειναι που δινει ρευμα στα ηλεκτρικα του αμαξιου,κ η μπαταρια εκεινη τη στιγμη αποτελει φορτιο μιας κ η ταση της ειναι μικροτερη του δυναμο.

επισης αυτο που εχω δει σε καποια αμαξια ειναι τα δυναμο τους να μη βγαζουν 13,8 βολτ αλλα 40 η 50 αν θυμαμαι καλα,προφανως για λογους οικονομιας χαλκου στα τυλιγματα κλπ.εξυπακουεται οτι η ταση αυτη δεν φορτιζει απευθειας την μπαταρια.λογικα παντα.

----------


## lynx

xifis το λεω αυτο γιατι διαβασα οτι ζηταει απο την μπαταρια 3 φορες την ημερα για 20λεπτα να του δεινει 50Α  :Rolleyes:

----------


## gep58

Φίλε gemos, σε σχέση με το α) σκέλος της ερώτησής σου




> Αν μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη στα 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται ένας φορτιστής που να δίνει ακριβώς 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), ώστε να μην χρειάζονται ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ελέγχου υπερφόρτισης.



διορθώνω κατ΄αρχή ότι σε πλήρως φορτισμένο συσσωρευτή των 12V η τάση κορυφής είναι 14,4V και όχι 12,9 ή 13.8V (τάση μεμονωμένου στοιχείου : 2,4V x 6 στοιχεία = 14,4V). Τώρα αν ο φορτιστής βγάζει 14.4V σε καμιά περίπτωση ο συσσωρευτής δεν θα φορτίσει πλήρως, επομένως η τάση εξόδου του πρώτου πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Δεδομένου ότι το ρεύμα φόρτισης των συσσωρευτών μολύβδου δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το 1/10 της χωρητικότητας σε Ah (δηλ. εάν 100Ah είναι η χωρητικότητα τότε Ιφορτ=10Α max) για λόγους διάρκειας της ζωής του με χρόνο φόρτισης περίπου 10-12 ώρες, 
δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν θα φορτιστεί και με ένα ρεύμα μικρότερο μόνο που θα απαιτηθεί μεγαλύτερος χρόνος, τότε είναι λάθος αυτό που έγραψε ο φίλος Whiz





> με max 4Α δεν φορτιζεις μπαταριες αυτοκινητου, απλα σκεψου γιατι τα alternator στα αυτοκινητα βγαζουν >60Α



Μπορεί το alternator στα αυτοκίνητα να βγάζουν >60Α (για να καλύψουν μεγάλες απαιτήσεις ρεύματος από τα ηλεκτρικά συστήματα) δεν σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα φόρτισης του συσσωρευτή θα είναι 60Α!

Όσον αφορά το β) σκέλος 





> περίπου 20 λεπτά την ημέρα η μπαταρία είναι αναγκασμένη να δίνει ρεύμα έντασης 50 Α



 

φαντάζομαι να έχει επιλεχθεί ανάλογης χωρητικότητας συσσωρευτής, γιατί αν πλησιάζει στο απαιτούμενο ρεύμα 50Α δηλ εάν είναι 60-70 Ah, τότε η ζωή του θα περιοριστεί κατά πολύ! και το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχει διάταξη ελέγχου φόρτισης.

Αυτά σε πρώτη δόση, αν ξέχασα κάτι πές μου...
gep58

----------


## gemos

Παιδιά και κυρίως gep58, σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Αν κατάλαβα καλά λοιπόν ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται κύκλωμα ελέγχου υπερφόρτισης αν ο φορτιστής είναι μέχρι 14,4 V και παρέχει λιγότερα από 10 Α. Άρα μπορώ να έχω είτε τον ένα είτε τον άλλο φορτιστή, απλά με τον "τεσσάρι" (4 Α max) θα κάνει περισσότερη ώρα να φορτίσει καθώς για να αναπληρώσει τα 200 wh ημερησίως που "καταναλώνονται" θα χρειασθεί περίπου 5 ώρες [200/(12*4)]. 
Μια απορία όμως που μου γεννάται είναι για το αν η "μερική" φόρτιση της μπαταρίας που επιτυγχάνεται από τον μικρό φορτιστή (καθώς έχει σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα 12,5 V) είναι επιβλαβής για τη διάρκεια ζωής της. Και τελικά ποιο είναι το καλύτερο
α) 12,5 V, 4 A max
β) 13,8 V, 10 A max
ή γ) 15,5 V, 4 A max (ο "μικρός" φορτιστής μπορεί να δουλέψει και στα 15,5 V σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα)
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## gep58

Κοίτα gemos,
κάπου μπερδεύουν τα πράγματα!
Γράφεις





> περίπου 20 λεπτά την ημέρα η μπαταρία είναι αναγκασμένη να δίνει ρεύμα έντασης 50 Α



που σημαίνει 1/3 ώρας (για μία μέρα) x 50Α = ~17Ah. Κάνω λάθος;
Δεν αναφέρεις πουθενά την χωρητικότητα του συσσωρευτή. Οι 10-12 ώρες χρόνος φόρτισης αφορά άδειο συσσωρευτή (τάση < 10V).
Εάν έχει μεγάλη χωρητικότητα ίσως να μην θέλει φόρτιση αμέσως μετά την παροχή ρεύματος.





> για να αναπληρώσει τα 200 ah ημερησίως που "καταναλώνονται" θα χρειασθεί περίπου 5 ώρες [200/(12*4)].



Αυτόν τον συλλογισμό σου δεν τον κατάλαβα γιατί αντιπαρέρχεται το προηγούμενο. Κάνε το πιό σαφή σε παρακαλώ.
Επίσης, περιέγραψε ή αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα δείξε τον τύπο του φορτιστή που χρησιμοποιείς.

gep58

gep58

----------


## DT200

> Αν μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη στα 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται ένας φορτιστής που να δίνει ακριβώς 12,9 volts (σε ανοικτό κύκλωμα), ώστε να μην χρειάζονται ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ελέγχου υπερφόρτισης.



αυτό που λες είναι σωστό, η μπαταρία έχει μέγιστη τάση 12,8 - 12,9V,
το 14,4V αν το δεις ποτέ, θα είναι αμέσως μετά την φόρτιση και άμα.

το ρεύμα που θα περάσει προς τη μπαταρία έχει να κάνει με την τάση 
του φορτιστή και όχι με το μέγιστο ρεύμα του φορτιστή, δηλαδή 
αν η τάση σου είναι 12,5V και η μπαταρία είναι σε καλή κατάσταση 
τότε το ρεύμα σου θα είναι λίγα mA, άρα δεν έχουν σημασία τα 4Α του φορτιστή.

αν είχαμε έναν φορτιστή στα 12,9V θα γινόταν δουλειά αλλά θα ήθελες 
για μία μπαταρία 50Ah 2-3 μήνες για να φορτίσει, διότι καθώς η διαφορά
τάσεις μικραίνει και το ρεύμα μειώνετε (σε mA).  





> Περίπου τρεις φορές την ημέρα εφαρμόζω φορτίο, το οποίο απαιτεί περίπου 200 wh ημερησίως (περίπου 20 λεπτά την ημέρα η μπαταρία είναι αναγκασμένη να δίνει ρεύμα έντασης 50 Α). Τι προβλήματα πιστεύετε ότι θα έχω (αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα). Μήπως να αλλάξω τον φορτιστή με έναν άλλο που δίνει 13,8 Volts (με προδιαγραφές για max 12 Α) ή πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αγοράσω κύκλωμα-φορτιστή, που σταματάει αυτόματα την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας;



η ενέργεια που ζητάς είναι 16,5Ah, αλλά με έναν απλό φορτιστή δεν 
μπορείς να ξέρεις πόσο ρεύμα έχει περάσει για ξέρεις αν η μπαταρία
έχει φορτίσει ή αδειάζει ή αν ακόμα υπέρ- φορτίζει.
η γνώμη μου είναι να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα με ένα συγκρητή και ένα ρελέ
το οποίο θα κόβει την φόρτιση στα 13,8V και θα ξεκινάει πάλι στα 12,7V.

----------


## DT200

> διορθώνω κατ΄αρχή ότι σε πλήρως φορτισμένο συσσωρευτή των 12V η τάση κορυφής είναι 14,4V και όχι 12,9 ή 13.8V (τάση μεμονωμένου στοιχείου : 2,4V x 6 στοιχεία = 14,4V). Τώρα αν ο φορτιστής βγάζει 14.4V σε καμιά περίπτωση ο συσσωρευτής δεν θα φορτίσει πλήρως, επομένως η τάση εξόδου του πρώτου πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη.



εδώ φυσικά θα διαφωνήσω σε όλα τα παραπάνω , 
στα υπόλοιπα είσαι σωστός.

----------


## lynx

> δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν θα φορτιστεί και με ένα ρεύμα μικρότερο μόνο που θα απαιτηθεί μεγαλύτερος χρόνος, τότε είναι λάθος αυτό που έγραψε ο φίλος Whiz



ναι, δεν διαφωνω και με λιγοτερο ρευμα μπορει να φωρτιστει ομως σε ποσες ωρες? εκει διαφωνω...

δεν μπορει να παιδευει την μπαταρια ολλη την ημερα και μετα να την φορτιζει με ενα τροφοδοτικο που δινει 4Α...

Αναφορικα με τα αυτοκινητα σε λειτουργια εχουν να τροφοδοτησουν πολαπλασιαστες, ραδιοφωνα, εγγεφαλους, φωτα, ηλεκτρικα τιμονια, κλπ καθως και να φορτισει μια μπαταρια η οποια πρεπει να ειναι σε ταχεια φορτιση (?) λογω του οτι δεν ειναι παντα εφικτο να τρεχει το αμαξι ολλη την μερα προκειμενου να φορτισει σωστα η μπαταρια για να εχουμε μιζα το αλλο προι.

εε.. αυτη η ταχεια φορτιση δεν νομιζω να γινεται με 4 ή 5Α για μια τυπικη 45αρα  :Unsure: 
χμμμμ το 1/10 το εχω ακουσει και εγω.. αν και πρακτικα δεν το ξερω...

ενταξει.. ισως δεν το εθεσα σωστα λεγοντας του να σκευτει γιατι τα αυτοκινητα βγαζουν >60Α

----------


## gep58

Φίλε μου DT200,
σαφώς έχεις το δικαίωμα να διαφωνήσεις δες όμως κι΄αυτό που δεν το γράφω εγώ

Ευρεία χρήση έχουν (κυρίως σε μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις) οι ηλεκτρικοί συσσωρευτές μόλυβδου - οξέος, στους οποίους σαν ηλεκτρολύτης χρησιμοποιείται διάλυμα θειικού οξέος με πυκνότητα 1,18- 1,29 gr/cm3 και σαν ηλεκτρολύτες διοξειδίου του μόλυβδου ΡbΟ2 και σπογγώδης μόλυβδος. Κατά την εκφόρτιση γίνεται η αντίδραση: *PbΟ2 + Pb + 2Η2SO4 -> 2PbSO4 + 2H2O*, ενώ η τάση και η πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρολύτη ελαττώνονται. Οι μέσες τάσεις είναι: κατά την εκφόρτιση 1,98 V και κατά τη φόρτιση 2,4 V.  Σαν φορητοί ηλεκτρικοί συσσωρευτές, χρησιμοποιούνται συχνό οι αλκαλικοί συσσωρευτές, που έχουν μεγαλύτερη μηχανική αντοχή. Αυτοί δεν έχουν κατά τη λειτουργία επιζήμιες εξατμίσεις και είναι απλούστεροι στη χρησιμοποίησή τους από τους ηλεκτρικούς συσσωρευτές οξέος.

απόκομα από http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php?ti...84%CE%AE%CF%82

Ευχαριστώ για την συμετοχή σου
gep58

----------


## gemos

Οπ, αρχίζω και μπερδεύομαι...
Λοιπόν η μπαταρία στην οποία αναφέρομαι είναι μια τυπική μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου στα 70Ah με ηλεκτρολύτη-κλειστού τύπου(αγορασμένη από Carrefour). Όντως ζητάω περίπου 16 Ah την ημέρα και η ερώτηση είναι (1) αν ένας φορτιστής 4Α, 12,5V που είναι συνεχώς συνδεδεμένος στην μπαταρία (ακόμα και όταν αυτή λειτουργεί υπό φορτίο) θα μου "διατηρεί" σε φόρμα την μπαταρία ή (2)πρέπει να επιλέξω έναν εναλλακτικό φορτιστή που έχω (13,8 V, 10 Α - πάλι συνεχώς συνδεδεμένο με την μπαταρία), ή τέλος (3) να αυξήσω στον πρώτο φορτιστή τα volt (έχει επιλογή) στα περίπου 15,3V. 
Συνεπώς η συνεχώς παροχή φόρτισης στην μπαταρία είναι ένας παράγοντας που ίσως δεν τον διασαφήνισα και sorry.
Επίσης να πω ότι ο πρώτος φορτιστής θεωρητικά μπορεί να δώσει 24 ώρες * 4 Α= 96 Ah ημερησίως, ενώ εγώ ζητάω 16Ah ημερησίως.
Τέλος φίλε DT200, δεν κατάλαβα πως μπορεί να υπερφορτιστεί η μπαταρία, αφού ποτέ δεν θα είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη [είτε επιλέξω την πρώτη (12,5V) είτε την δεύτερη λύση (13,8V), παρά μόνο ίσως αν επιλέξω την τρίτη λύση (15,3V)] 
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, ουφ αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια μπερδεύτηκα λίγο.

----------


## gep58

Φίλε Whiz, 





> χμμμμ το 1/10 το εχω ακουσει και εγω.. αν και πρακτικα δεν το ξερω...



καλό είναι να το εφαρμόζεις από τώρα.





> εε.. αυτη η ταχεια φορτιση δεν νομιζω να γινεται με 4 ή 5Α για μια τυπικη 45αρα



ακριβώς με τόσο ρεύμα φορτίζει αλλοιώς κάθε μήνα θα έπρεπε να αλλάζουμε μπαταρία (υπ΄όψη δεν συζητούμε για άδεια αλλά για μια φυσιολογική που ανταπεξέρχεται στα καθημερινά)

gep58

----------


## lynx

gep58 καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ μας!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## DT200

> σε πλήρως φορτισμένο συσσωρευτή των 12V η τάση κορυφής είναι 14,4V



το μπέρδεμα έγινε επειδή εδώ έγραφες ότι η τάση της μπαταρίας 
είναι 14,4V σε πλήρως φορτισμένο συσσωρευτή.
νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος έκφραση.




> ][/COLOR]και κατά τη φόρτιση 2,4 V (2,4Vχ6=14,4V).



και εδώ μιλάμε για την τάση φόρτισεις, που εξαρτάτε από τον φορτιστή 
και όχι από την μπαταρία, θα μπορούσε να είναι 14V ή 15V.
εδώ συμφωνούμε.

----------


## DT200

> Τέλος φίλε DT200, δεν κατάλαβα πως μπορεί να υπερφορτιστεί η μπαταρία, αφού ποτέ δεν θα είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη [είτε επιλέξω την πρώτη (12,5V) είτε την δεύτερη λύση (13,8V), παρά μόνο ίσως αν επιλέξω την τρίτη λύση (15,3V)]



και το 13,8V είναι μία τάση η οποία δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζετε για
πάντα πάνω στη μπαταριά , διότι θα περνάει συνεχώς ρεύμα περίπου 1Α,
που σημαίνει ότι όταν η μπαταρία γεμίσει (70Ah) θα αναγκαστεί να υπερφορτίσει για μέρες ή μήνες, 
το αποτέλεσμά ? 
μεγάλη παραγωγή αερίων και 
κατανάλωση των υγρών = πρόωρη καταστροφή.

Υ.Γ. στα 12,5V κάνεις υποφόρτιση.

----------


## gemos

> και το 13,8V είναι μία τάση η οποία δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζετε για
> πάντα πάνω στη μπαταριά , διότι θα περνάει συνεχώς ρεύμα περίπου 1Α,
> που σημαίνει ότι όταν η μπαταρία γεμίσει (70Ah) θα αναγκαστεί να υπερφορτίσει για μέρες ή μήνες, 
> το αποτέλεσμά ? 
> μεγάλη παραγωγή αερίων και 
> κατανάλωση των υγρών = πρόωρη καταστροφή.



 Μα αφού θα καταναλώνω καθημερινά 200wh, πως θα γίνει υπερφόρτωση;

----------


## gemos

> Υ.Γ. στα 12,5V κάνεις υποφόρτιση.



ΟΚ, θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα στην μπαταρία με την υποφόρτιση; θα μπορεί να δίνει τα 16ah (200wh) που θέλω;

----------


## gep58

Φίλε gemos,
παραθέτω τις σκέψεις μου. 

 Όπως καταλαβαίνεις 70Ah ο συσσωρευτής σου, 16Ah η απαίτησή σου, είσαι πολύ άνετος!
 Παρ΄όλο που δεν χρειάζεται άμεση φόρτιση, ο φορτιστής 12,5V 4Α, σαν παροχή ρεύματος είναι ικανοποιητικός για συνεχή φόρτιση, η τάση του βέβαια είναι χαμηλή. Με τα 15,3V που έχει την δυνατότητα να δώσει είναι καλύτερα, αντιμετωπίζεις όμως πρόβλημα υπερφόρτισης και θα πρέπει να προστεθεί κάποιο ελεγκτικό κύκλωμα. 
 Επίσης, σε περίπτωση απαίτησης μεγαλύτερου ρεύματος φόρτισης από τον συσσωρευτή, για διάφορους λόγους, υπάρχει πρόβλημα καταστροφής του φορτιστή λόγω υπερθέρμανσης. Εδώ μπορείς να το αποφύγεις κάπως με την προσθήκη τηκόμενης ασφάλειας.
 Έτσι τα πράγματα δείχνουν τον 13,8V@10A σαν καταλληλότερο από αυτούς που διαθέτεις.
 Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι δεν είναι και τόσο απλή όσο φαίνεται η μόνιμη φόρτιση συσσωρευτών και γι΄αυτό τον λόγο προστίθενται τα διάφορα ηλεκτρ. κυκλώματα.

Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου στο θέμα σου. Ελπίζω κάπως να βοήθησα.
gep58

----------


## DT200

> Μα αφού θα καταναλώνω καθημερινά 200wh, πως θα γίνει υπερφόρτωση;



επειδή κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει πόσο ρεύμα θα περάσει στην 
μπαταρία μέσα σε 24h (λόγο του απλού φορτιστή) δεν μπορεί και 
"κανείς" να σου πει πόσο υπερφορτίζεις (στα 13,8V).

δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτε άλλο, βάλε ρελέ και συγκριτή.

----------


## gemos

> Φίλε gemos,
> παραθέτω τις σκέψεις μου. 
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις 70Ah ο συσσωρευτής σου, 16Ah η απαίτησή σου, είσαι πολύ άνετος!
> Παρ΄όλο που δεν χρειάζεται άμεση φόρτιση, ο φορτιστής 12,5V 4Α, σαν παροχή ρεύματος είναι ικανοποιητικός για συνεχή φόρτιση, η τάση του βέβαια είναι χαμηλή. Με τα 15,3V που έχει την δυνατότητα να δώσει είναι καλύτερα, αντιμετωπίζεις όμως πρόβλημα υπερφόρτισης και θα πρέπει να προστεθεί κάποιο ελεγκτικό κύκλωμα. 
> Επίσης, σε περίπτωση απαίτησης μεγαλύτερου ρεύματος φόρτισης από τον συσσωρευτή, για διάφορους λόγους, υπάρχει πρόβλημα καταστροφής του φορτιστή λόγω υπερθέρμανσης. Εδώ μπορείς να το αποφύγεις κάπως με την προσθήκη τηκόμενης ασφάλειας.
> Έτσι τα πράγματα δείχνουν τον 13,8V@10A σαν καταλληλότερο από αυτούς που διαθέτεις.
> Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι δεν είναι και τόσο απλή όσο φαίνεται η μόνιμη φόρτιση συσσωρευτών και γι΄αυτό τον λόγο προστίθενται τα διάφορα ηλεκτρ. κυκλώματα.
> 
> ...



 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...
Με βοήθησες πολύ

----------


## DT200

> ΟΚ, θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα στην μπαταρία με την υποφόρτιση; θα μπορεί να δίνει τα 16ah (200wh) που θέλω;



εγώ γενικότερα δεν είμαι υπέρ της συνεχούς φόρτισης  αλλά,
αν θα έπρεπε να επιλέξω έναν από τους τρεις για να κάνω *συνεχείς* φόρτιση,
ή θα κατέρρεε το σύμπαν  :Lol:  θα επέλεγα τον 12,5V.

----------


## gemos

> εγώ γενικότερα δεν είμαι υπέρ της συνεχούς φόρτισης αλλά,
> αν θα έπρεπε να επιλέξω έναν από τους τρεις για να κάνω *συνεχείς* φόρτιση,
> ή θα κατέρρεε το σύμπαν  θα επέλεγα τον 12,5V.



 Ευχαριστώ DT200

----------

